# last night



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

not a fish in sight went wadding from 8-11 gulf n sound no luck guess still a little early


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

I too went last night. I searched both sides of the pass from the Gulf side of Pickens to the bay side all the way up to the fishing pier. I spent about 4 hours, not one flatty. Seen everything else redfish, mullet, ladyfish, sheephead or black drum. Are we late or early, that is the question?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

fishenwishen said:


> . Are we late or early, that is the question?


Early

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

what time did you all go...if you dont mind me asking....thanks.


----------



## 1st mate on natural lite (Oct 11, 2011)

8-11 n notta


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Its the full moon! I've never stabbed a flatty during a full moon...can't explain why but that's just my best observation...maybe next weekend after it gets to a half or quarter moon they'll start bedding up in the shallows again...definitely not too early tho if you check other posts on here...the fish are movin!


----------



## fishhook240 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Flat Fish*

I always had the best luck with no moon. Full moon is like an east wind. You want catch nothing so find something else to do or just call it a practice trip.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd rather a full moon over an east wind.


----------

